# Keeping Plains Rats



## reptinate (Sep 19, 2015)

Anyone know what Plains Rats are like to keep? And are they fine with being handled or are they a hands off animal? Thanks.


----------



## ronsnakes (Sep 19, 2015)

I have kept plains rats for about 5 years, they don't like being held, they are nocturnal and usually sleep all day, I keep mine in 3 foot glass aquariums, with sugar cane mulch on the floor of their enclosure with small hollow logs for them to hide in and a budgie breeding box where they sleep ----even though they are nocturnal, they will come out and observe me when I put food in their enclosure or do anything near their enclosure, I feed them mixed bird seed (mainly sunflower seed) along with raw carrot, one night, apple, lettuce cabbage etc, on other nights always giving them a variety of fruit and vegies --- I believe they live for about 5 to 6 years though I don't have any of my original animals left, they do become territorial and don't like the introduction of new additions---- hope that helps


----------



## reptinate (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks  Is it okay to have one or should you have at least two together?


----------



## ronsnakes (Dec 23, 2015)

sorry I have taken so long to get back to you --- don't keep them on their own, keep at least two or three together ---- at least --- more is fine, but be very careful if you introduce new rats as they become very territorial --- good luck


----------



## ronsnakes (Aug 21, 2016)

does anybody know where I can buy a pair of plains rats, my colony is now down to five old males and I don't think they are going to have any young


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 21, 2016)

reptinate said:


> Anyone know what Plains Rats are like to keep? And are they fine with being handled or are they a hands off animal? Thanks.


I've kept Spinifex Hopping Mice which are very similar to keep to these little guys. A good size well ventilated glass tank. Substrate can be sand, kritters krumble and wood shavings. Place logs, rocks and hides in their enclosure so they can explore. Diet i think is similar bird seed, veggies etc. Best to keep em in with others minimum of two. That's all i know. Hope it helps.


----------

